# Letting others ride your horse?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If someone pays to ride your horse that changes the legal liability. I'd get a waiver signed and if under age, signed by the parent as well. My opening sentence in my waiver begins By being involved in equine activities I am aware that this could result in my death or permanent injury.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You should look into getting liability insurance. Registering with USEF covers this if you are in America, for around $40 I believe.


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

yes, get a contract 100%! I would get one that states that the rider is liable for any injury incured to herself and the horse (especially if the rider is neglectful). People now-a-days are sue happy so even if it's a free lease type of deal you should def. protect yourself


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Also especially with a green horse make sure you like the way a person rides. I will not let one of my closest friends who was my instructor ride Ella because we ride differently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Prinella said:


> Also especially with a green horse make sure you like the way a person rides. I will not let one of my closest friends who was my instructor ride Ella because we ride differently.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


GOOD point! Green horses need consistency or else they will get frustrated and confused.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm the opposite. I like my greenie ridden by many riders. All must be competent but having a different seat and hands as long as they work soft and forward I'm ok. Flicka is green and I take her to the barn for camp weeks and have her used by the teen girls who are advanced, she learns to put away the vices that we allow her because we are used to her ways. She's progressed tons from it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would research the equine liability laws for your state. In CA. you would get your butt hauled into court for a bruise ! Let alone get someones child hurt. 4h FFa.. someones child. Also see if the 4H or FFA has a liability ins.


----------

